# "Cross" style refill alternatives...Opinions Please?



## SteveG

I face this problem every time I am set up to sell pens: Once a prospective customer tries a pen with the "Parker" style EZ Flow 9000, they are spoiled. When they try/compare a pen using the "Cross" style, they just don't want it because it compares so poorly. I have used the Private Reserve and Fisher brands as "Cross" upgrades, but it is still "No Contest". I have not tried the actual Cross branditself. Does anyone have experience with the Cross brand or other substitute refill that will compare more favorably?


----------



## chrisk

I have tried and sold Cross refills with slimline and Euro pen kits (purchased either in Europe or in the US), Private Reserve ones and, last but not least, Cross brand refills. Please read in reverse for best quality.

But the difference* (not really noticeable) among those refills is nothing compared to a gel refill like the one you're referring to. Unfortunately, there aren't Cross gel refills available.

Thus IMHO I wouldn't offer these refills for a comparison. I'd only do this if I wanted to promote the gel one. Well, in fact that's what I've tried often but not all of my customers like the gel writing.

As far as I'm concerned, all my pens come with the kits refills. I have only one ballpoint pen for giving the opportunity, to the potential customer, to try writing with a gel refill. If he's interested I offer it for sale as an upgrade.

* Two differences I've noticed so far: the Cross brand and the PR refills react quite immediately and seem to last longer than the kits refills.


Hope this helps.


----------



## pianomanpj

I always upgrade my ballpoints to Private Reserve refills. I believe they are just as good as Cross, but I can get them MUCH cheaper. I put a lot of time into my pens, and I want them to write as well as possible.

I NEVER use the kit refills, as they are quite unpredictable. They never write nearly as well, and although this is just a matter of opinion, I believe that they are only partly filled with ink. (This keeps the cost down for the kit manufacturer.) The kit refills skip, blob out, and don't last long. 

It doesn't matter how nice my pens are; if they write like crap, they will be perceived as such. (If you polish a turd, it's still a turd!) After all, it all comes down to the WRITING experience! YMMV


----------



## StephenM

What kind of pens do you turn?  Are they more on the Euro side and that's why you are "stuck" with the Cross?  Here's a Euroish kit from PSI http://www.pennstateind.com/store/PKMONT2PAR.html that uses a Parker style refill.


----------



## chrisk

pianomanpj said:


> I always upgrade my ballpoints to Private Reserve refills. I believe they are just as good as Cross, but I can get them MUCH cheaper. I put a lot of time into my pens, and I want them to write as well as possible.
> 
> I NEVER use the kit refills, as they are quite unpredictable. They never write nearly as well, and although this is just a matter of opinion, I believe that they are only partly filled with ink. (This keeps the cost down for the kit manufacturer.) The kit refills skip, blob out, and don't last long.
> 
> It doesn't matter how nice my pens are; if they write like crap, they will be perceived as such. (If you polish a turd, it's still a turd!) After all, it all comes down to the WRITING experience! YMMV



The only Cross refills I had problems with, were some slimline kits I purchased a long time ago here in Europe. Well some of them are about 15 years old...:redface:

Anyway, as far as I'm concerned, I inform my customers that the kits refills are not the brand refills and they don't have to expect the better of qualities. Of course i want them to try the pen before buying it. If they're satisfied it's OK but if they're interested I show them the brand refills (Parker, Parker gel brand, Cross brand) I offer for sale. I sell all of my refills with a special discount for all my customers. While the market's prices are +/- 4-5 Euros ($US5,5-6,90) I offer them for 3 Euros ($US4,15). Believe me or not, I remember only 2-3 customers who didn't purchase (up to 4 refills for one of them...) brand refills.
All this to say that leaving the choice seem to work for me...


----------



## PenMan1

My experience is that the PR Cross style refills perform better than the current Cross branded refills.

I am fortunate to have a few of the A.T. Cross refills made in Lincoln, R .I. (current Cross refills are produced in mainland China). IMHO, the PR and the A.T. Cross are almost the same, with a slight advantage going to PR.


----------



## SteveG

Thank you all for your responses. I turn and sell a full range of pen types, and as a result have both "Cross" and "Parker" types on display. I avoid 24K and 10K gold, thus eliminating the PSI "euro".  Aaron has the "Neopean"(Parker) which I do offer. Have also tried Woodcraft "Hart", but have had some problems with that design. I have been searching for a "Parker" kit to replace the PSI "Comfort", but nothing found in that smaller diameter. From the responses here I am inclined to not bother with the Name brand "Cross" at its higher price. Maybe an as yet unseen kit will emerge to fill the niche of a smaller diameter, truly high end, non-gaudy, Parker refill, pen kit. At that point, I will be free of "Cross"!


----------



## Smitty37

*Hmmmm*



PenMan1 said:


> My experience is that the PR Cross style refills perform better than the current Cross branded refills.
> 
> I am fortunate to have a few of the A.T. Cross refills made in Lincoln, R .I. (current Cross refills are produced in mainland China). IMHO, the PR and the A.T. Cross are almost the same, with a slight advantage going to PR.


I think the last Cross Refill's I checked at Staples were made in UK but that might have been Parker.


----------

